# Easy Guitar Song Series - Iberian Dance



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Iberian Dance

Traditional melody
Arr. Michael Connor (1960 - )

Based on the traditional melody, this Spanish dance is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) preparatory level piece. Note there is a gradual acceleration starting measure 13 (accel. poco a poco). Also I used rasgueado which is not required by RCM exam. The RCM book just require the student to use the thumb of the right hand for the arpeggio. 

Time signature: 3/4 
Tempo: 109-126 BPM


----------

